# Salcha Formula Annamaet made in PA



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Went to Woofstock thanks Huly. Best thing that could have happened to Baby Girl and I we finally found the food she can eat that doesn't hurt her stomach. We got free samples and decided to give It chance. it was like love at first taste for her. No more gas no more diarrhea I am so happy.


----------

